
A Pile of Unsold Food from Amazon Go Was Found in a Seattle Landfill - burger_moon
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/nicolenguyen/amazon-go-waste-food-packaging
======
hilbert42
Wasting food like this just is terrible. As kids my parents struggled to
afford to feed us and we were taught never to waste food. Even now, if food
goes off in my refrigerator I feel really guilty about it.

Seeing food just wasted like this is horrible.

~~~
nsenifty
How much of this because we're so litigious in the US? Yes, corporations
should be held accountable for their actions, but we like to sue them for
disproportionate amounts for damages. They'd rather waste food than donate and
risk getting sued over.

~~~
baumandm
The Bill Emerson Good Samaritan Food Donation Act was signed into law over 20
years ago and should make this a non-issue.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Emerson_Good_Samaritan_Ac...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Emerson_Good_Samaritan_Act_of_1996)

------
vinniejames
Please don't link to BuzzFeed here

~~~
robjan
BuzzFeed and BuzzFeed news are very different things

